# Crazy Makers!!



## Brookswood (Sep 13, 2016)

A recent event that occurred at a party reminded me of a book I read years ago that talked about people in our lives who are "Crazy Makers".

These are usually people who inflict some unexpected, unwanted and unfair obligation on us  and then expect us to do what they think is necessary.  If we don't, then we are bad people who are the cause of problems for other people.

For example:   Jane is having a party.   Pete is invited and does not RSVP.  He shows up more than half way through the party with a bunch of food he wants Jane to serve to the guests.  Jane, has  worked hard for several hours to feed and accommodate her guests is is now ready to have a glass of wine and enjoy the company of her guests.   The last thing she needs is more work given to her, and that is exactly what Pete has done.   But, Pete won't take the hint  and insists that Jane serve his dish - find space for it, wash plates and utensils needed to eat it, keep it warm,  serve it up, etc.   After all Pete worked for hours making it, it won't last the night, and *if Jane does not serve it all this delicious food Pete worked so hard to make will be wasted*!!!!   How can Jane allow that to happen??!?!?!

Note how the Crazy Maker - Pete -  has switched responsibility for not letting the food go to waste to Jane, ignoring the fact that he did not RSVP and did not arrive on time. 

Pete is what is called a Crazy Maker.

Do you have any Crazy Maker stories to share?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2016)

Party behavior good or bad????  Stuck on this subject ???


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't get it. Isn't this the same thing as this thread?
https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/23969-Party-behavior-good-or-bad?p=521389#post521389


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2016)

Sure looks like it  Bluebreezes.


----------



## Brookswood (Sep 13, 2016)

Please feel free to ignore the thread if you think it is the same as a previous one.

However, this one has a much broader reach since it involves all Crazy Makers.


----------



## Carla (Sep 13, 2016)

I have a different view on that type of people, maybe a little more depth. They have a need to control, even be the center of attention. This is a personality that I had trouble identifying when I was younger. If someone doesn't go along with what they want, they make things uncomfortable for everyone. The only way they can get along in a group setting is if they can take over. I know people like this and I'm sure we all do. They will try and justify their actions or refuse to participate and wear a scowl. I try to avoid contact with these people because, like you say, they are crazy makers.


----------



## Brookswood (Sep 15, 2016)

Carla said:


> If someone doesn't go along with what they want, they make things uncomfortable for everyone. The only way they can get along in a group setting is if they can take over.



Yes.  I worked with several people like that in my career. The Crazy Maker goes one step beyond making things uncomfortable by transferring responsiblity for her errors/problems/goof-ups to others.  "I can't pick up my 17 year old niece from the airport (leaving out - 'as I agreed to weeks ago')  for 6 hours. You have time and if you don't pick her up and something bad happens it will be YOUR fault."


----------

